

Amazon Wishlist Stats - shelika
http://amazon.pyralis.net

======
shelika
This was a christmas holiday project. Wanted to look at Go from a web
development perspective but it actually ended up being more about web page
scraping. I am aware that amazon already allows you to see the total but
again, this was more an exercise in web development than providing a new
feature.

